# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Need help with ID

## PolishPython

Long story short my wife's co worker found this snake in her yard in Philly. It's been chilly here so I highly doubt it is wild. Can someone atleast help me properly ID it. 
I'm on my phone and can't post pics but if someone could text me I can send you a few picture 
267-570-7714 
Appreciate it

----------


## Jonas

use http://s1349.photobucket.com/ to post a picture and give the direct link thats on the left of the picture. i dont think its a good idea to put your phone number on this site cause people will spam you. well anyways try to post a pic.  thanks. :Smile:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Pink Elephant:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Hello Kitty:

----------

